
Uruguay's detective of despair - unquote
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/juan-carlos-onetti-latin-americas-first-modern-novelist-was-a-detective-of-despair
======
ggm
Having spent three months living in Montevideo I relate to a feeling of ennui
and despair. Buenos Aires would have done it too.

~~~
forinti
Mario Benedetti wrote some very sad stories.

Eduardo Galeano I can't explain; he was just too colourful for the River
Plate.

